# DE River Small Moputh Action



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2007)

My friends comments about Skuke smallies of a certain "stamp" inspired me to catch a few larger girls. I went to a spot where I previously found some big small mouth on spawn beds and fished a little down stream in a deep hole. The guess was that those big females where still in the area and would be doing a some feeding.

I also used tubes for the 1st time - it is really hard for me to try a new bait / lure if what I have is working but I forced myself and it was great. I must have caught 30-40 fish and my buddy caught just as many. We waded a 1/2 mile stretch of river finding two very productive holes where the bass where stacked up..

In the second spot I flipped my bait into the current and thought that I was snagged, as I started playing with the line to free the "snag" all of the sudden my drag goes off. A nice smallie in the 4-5lb range.


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 22, 2007)

Now that you started with tubes you're gonna add a few more pounds to your bag.


----------



## cjensen (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice lookin smallmouth. I'm heading to the Mississippi River pool 10 in two weeks, hopefully I'll get into some smallies like that one.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2007)

Good job my man! 

How true is that statement you made. It is very hard to try some new techniques when you have had success with another. Why is that? I'll go fishing, and I will throw plastics even though the guy with me is catching them on spinners or cranks. I have conditioned myself to keep throwing the plastics even if they are not working that day. I hate that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2007)

I am trying to learn new techniques and lures all the time. Thankfully, I fish with a great bunch, they each excel at a different style. My one buddy is great with top water frogs and such over heavy cover - he taught me the tricks to that. My other fishing partner throws jerk baits (X-Raps, Husky Jerks etc.) all the time with great success. I learned a ton copying his style.

I learned stream and river fishing from yet another partner, he is the master at catching moving water fish.

Fish with different people and take mental notes. Ask questions and remain open to suggestion and you will learn lots


----------



## redbug (Jul 23, 2007)

another nice smallie. I could have used that one yesterday.. only managed 3 keepers and a 6th place finish..


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2007)

esquired said:


> Fish with different people and take mental notes. Ask questions and remain open to suggestion and you will learn lots



EXACTLY!


----------

